# Homemade Pizza & Dough



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

I have never made a homemade pizza or the dough at all. Could you all tell me how easy is it to make the pizza dough if that is ok? I have made tons of other stuff but never ever made a homemade pizza at all. We love a pizza with everything on it not just cheese but the full house.. 


Thanks. :dance:


----------



## Kim_NC (Sep 5, 2007)

You gotta try it, Joe! 

We love homemade pizza. It's as easy to make as any other bread dough. And smothered with your favorite sauce & toppings is super delicious. Like anything else - homemade is miles ahead of anything you can buy.

We have a bunch of our favorites posted on this page of our site:

http://www.millriverfarm.com/recipes.cfm?catname=Pastas and Pizza - 4 or 5 crust recipes, and 4 or 5 pizzas


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

What a nice site!!


----------



## littlekari (Jul 10, 2008)

Homemade Pizza Dough

1 cup warm water
1 pkg fast rising yeast (2 1/4 tsp)
1 tsp sugar
2 TBsp oil
2 1/2 cups flour
1 tsp salt

Mix by hand, in a stand mixer with dough hook or in bread machine on dough setting. Do not let rise! Roll dough on cookie sheet or pizza stone that has been greased and top with favorite sauce and toppings. Bake at 450 degrees for 10 to 15 minutes until crust is golden brown and cheese is melted. Makes 1 large pizza 14"?


This is a very good dough if you like a soft thinner crust. You can make it thicker by not rolling it out as large. It is great the next day reheated!

Our supreme pizza:
top with pizza sauce, 1/2 pound hamburger browned with 1/2 pound pork sausage, pepperoni, canadian bacon, onion, pepper, mushrooms, black olives and cheddar/mozzerella cheese blend

Our taco pizza:
Top crust with 1 small can refried beans, about 1/3 cup taco sauce or salsa, 1/2 pound browned hamburger, chopped onion and jalapeno peppers (optional), taco seasoned cheese blend. Bake then top with chopped lettuce, tomatoes and more cheese

I make two pizzas a lot of times so we have some the next day. It is very easy to make and tastes good--so far everyone likes it better then certain pizza places.


----------



## Kim_NC (Sep 5, 2007)

ceresone said:


> What a nice site!!


Thank you!


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

This is a recipe I've been using recently and has a pretty decent explanatory set of instructions for the dough. I cook two large pizza's about 10 to 12 minutes each at about 425 to 450 degrees. They're amazing.

If you read a few, they're really quite similar, I change every once in a while to keep it interesting for my family!


Basic Pizza Dough
from "The California Pizza Kitchen Cookbook" makes 4 (9-inch pizzas

2 tsp. yeast (which when measured from the small packets is a little less than one packet)
1 cup + 2 TB warm water ( 105 degrees F - 110 degrees F) or (40-43 degrees C)
3 cups bread flour or  unbleached all-purpose flour.
1 TB + 1 tsp. Sugar
2 tsp. Salt
2 TB extra virgin olive oil ( plus additional to oil the bowl that it will be rising inâ¦about 2 tsp.)

To make the dough:

1. Dissolve the yeast in the water and set aside for 5-10 minutes. Be sure that the water is not hot; temperatures of 120 degrees F (49 degrees C) and above will kill the yeast, and your dough will not rise.

2. If using an upright electric mixer, such as a KitchenAid, use the dough hook. Combine all other ingredients (except the additional oil that will be used to oil the bowl) with the dissolved yeast in the mixing bowl. ( Do not pour the salt directly into the yeast water because this would kill some of the yeast.) Allow these 2 ingredients to mix gradually; using the lowest 2 speeds to mix the dough. Mix for about 2-3 minutes, until the dough is smooth and elastic. Overmixing will produce tough, rubbery dough, and friction will cause the dough to rise too fast.

2 (A) If using a food processor, use a dough "blade" made of plastic rather than the sharp steel knife attachment, which would cut the gluten strands and ruin the consistency of the dough. Otherwise, proceed as above (step 2). Be especially cautious not to mix too long with a food processor because the temperature resulting from the friction of mixing could easily exceed 120 degrees F (49degrees C), killing your yeast. Mix only until a smooth dough ball is formed.

2 (B) If mixing by hand, place the dry ingredients in a large mixing bowl; make a well in the middle and pour in the liquids ( reserving the additional you will use to oil the bowl.). Use a wooden spoon to combine the ingredients. Once initial mixing is done, you can lightly oil your hands and begin kneeding the dough ; knead for 5 minutes. When done the dough should be slightly tacky (that is , it should be barely beyond sticking to your hands.)

3. Lightly oil the dough ball and the interior of a 2 quart glass bowl. Place the dough ball in the bowl and seal the bowl with clear food wrap; seal air tight. Set aside at room temperature (70-80 degrees F ---OR 21-27degrees C) to rise until double in bulk; about 1 1/2 -2 hours.

4. The dough can be used at this pointâ¦ but it will not be that wonderful, chewy, flavorful dough that it will later become.) Punch down the dough, re-form a nice round ball and return it to the same bowl; cover again with the clear food wrap. Place the bowl in the refrigerator overnight. Covered airtight.

5. About 2 hours before you are ready to assemble your pizza, remove the dough from the refrigerator. Use a sharp knife and divide into 4 equal portions.

6. On a smooth clean surface, make the dough into round balls; be sure to seal any holes by pinching or rolling.

7. Place the newly formed dough balls in a glass casserole dish, spaced far enough apart to allow for each to double in size. Seal the top of the dish air-tight with clear food wrap. Set aside at room temperature until the dough balls have doubled in size (about 2 hours). They should be smooth and puffy.


To Stretch and form the dough for pizza:

1. Sprinkle a medium dusting of flour over a smooth surface about 12x12. Carefully remove the dough ball from the casserole dish, being careful to preserve its round shape. Flour the dough liberally. Place the floured dough on the floured smooth surface.

2. Using your hand press the dough down forming a flat circle about 1/2 inch thick. Pinch the dough between your fingers all around the edge of the circle, forming a lip or rim that rises about 1/4 inch above the center surface of the dough. You may continue this outward stretching motion fo the hands until you have reached a 9-inch diameter pizza dough. If you find your dough keeps shrinking back to its original formâ¦ allow it to rest for a few minutes and then continue.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Here was the rest of the information: full explanation. I've been making homemade pizza so long, I've not needed that part.

To dress the pizza:

1. Lightly sprinkle some flour and then some cornmeal over the surface of a wooden pizza peel or the back of a cookie sheet. Work quickly to dress the pizza so that the dough wonât become soggy or sticky from sauces and toppings.

2. When you are ready to transfer the pizza to the pizza stone in the preheated oven, grasp the handle of the peel or the cookie sheet and execute a very small test jerk to verify that the pizza will come easily off the peel or sheet. If the dough doesnât move freely, carefully lift the edges of the dough and sprinkle a little more flour and cornmeal under. Once the dough is moving easily open the oven and position the edge of the peel over the center of the stone about 2/3 from the front of the stone. Jiggle and tilt the peel or cookie sheet to get the pizza to start sliding off.. When the pizza begins to touch the stone or tile, pull the peel quickly out from under it. Donât attempt to move the pizza until it has begun to set. (about 3 minutes). At that time you will see that the peel can be easily slid under the pizza to move it or to remove it.

The Sauce---- Marinara Sauce

1/4 cup extra virgin olive oil
2 TB + 2 tsp. Minced fresh garlic
1/4 cup finely chopped onion
8 plum tomatoes, cut into 1/2-inch dice.
1/4 cup dry red wine (for example Chianti)
1/4 cup fresh chopped oregano OR 2 tsp. Dried oregano
1/4 cup fresh chopped basil OR 2 tsp. Dried oregano
2 tsp. Salt
freshly ground pepper to taste.
1/4 cup tomato paste (about 1 small 6oz can)

Cook the garlic and onions, stirring occasionally, in olive oil in a nonstick pan over medium heat for 1-2 minutes. Add the remainder of the sauce ingredients except tomato paste; reduce heat and cook, stirring frequently, until the tomato juices evaporate, about 15-20 minutes. Stir in tomato paste and cook for 2 minutes. Remove from heat. It is now ready to be used for pizza.

A QUICK sauce for Pizza ( from "The Perfect Recipe")

If your using crushed tomatoes, I recommend Muir Glen Ground Peeled Tomatoes. Unlike most other canned tomatoes that are full of skins and seeds, this brand contains chunks of tomato in a thick puree. As an alternative, Red Pack crushed tomatoes makes a nice base for sauce.

2-3 TB. Olive oil
2 large garlic cloves, minced
1 can (28 ounces) crushed tomatoes, or coarsely chopped tomatoes packed in puree
Salt
Freshly ground pepper
freshly chopped basil or oreganoâ¦ to taste.

Mix all ingredients in a medium bowl. Let stand to blend flavors while making the pizza.


Finallyâ¦ the basic formula for cooking a pizzaâ¦

1. Preheat oven for at least 30-45 min. at 450 degrees F.( 232 degrees C) ( with the pizza stone or Terra Cotta Tiles inside on a rack nearest the bottom of the oven.)

2. Stretch the dough into a pie... place onto either pizza peel or cookie sheet that has been sprinkled with flour and cornmeal.

3. Use a thin layer of sauce and then place toppings.

4. Slide pizza into oven and bake for about 6-9 minutes.

5. Remove, allow to coolâ¦ and ENJOY!!!


----------



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

These recipes sound great. Will have to try some. I haven't gotten to read everyone recipes yet just a few.


Kim_NC you have a very nice website. Have you ever made pizza dough with soda water? 



Was wondering has anyone made pizza dough with soda water?

I was asked this question so I was asking you all because I have never heard of that.


----------



## Kim_NC (Sep 5, 2007)

Yesterday's reply got wiped out due the database restore. Here's a repeat:

Thanks Joe! The soda water idea sounds interesting, but I've never tried it.


----------



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

Kim NC If you find a recipe telling how to make pizza dough with soda water let me know, because so far I haven't found one but still searching. I may search on foodnetwork site to see if can find one.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Kim_NC said:


> You gotta try it, Joe!
> 
> We love homemade pizza. It's as easy to make as any other bread dough. And smothered with your favorite sauce & toppings is super delicious. Like anything else - homemade is miles ahead of anything you can buy.
> 
> ...


Saw a few recipes I'd like to give a whirl. Thanks for posting the link!:happy:


----------



## RVcook (Mar 29, 2008)

Joe123 said:


> Kim NC If you find a recipe telling how to make pizza dough with soda water let me know, because so far I haven't found one but still searching. I may search on foodnetwork site to see if can find one.


I'm not convinced that seltzer water would add anything to the yeasted dough.

I have a recipe for pancakes that uses seltzer water, but pancakes would be considered a quick bread and not a yeast bread. I also did a search online and could not come up with an overwhelming recommendation to use seltzer instead of plain water in pizza dough so it probably makes little difference.

I do know one thing for sure; making dough with chlorinated water makes a huge difference in the taste of the dough -vs- using spring or filtered water.

RVcook


----------



## Kim_NC (Sep 5, 2007)

How Do I said:


> Saw a few recipes I'd like to give a whirl. Thanks for posting the link!:happy:


You're welcome! Glad you found something interesting.


----------

